# Oregon Bottles



## woodenwarriors (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi I am new to the forum. I collect mostly Oregon Drug store Bottles and would love to hear from others that are interested in Oregon Bottles.
 Charlie


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 28, 2012)

https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r19/woodenwarrior/elgindrugstore.jpg


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 28, 2012)

The link in above post is My Home town Bottle From Elgin Oregon.
 There are Four Elgin Embossed Bottles This one the most common I believe.
 Charlie


----------



## botlguy (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Charlie. I am pretty familiar with Oregon and their bottles, some mighty fine pieces come from that state. Are you interested in any Oregon bottles or just specific ones? I just sold a The Dalles pharmacy and run across stuff on a regular basis. 

 Take care, be well and come back often.


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Jim
 I am interested in Oregon Drug Store Bottles mostly As I can not afford to collect all the whiskeys and Hutches. For some reason my heart is in the Drug store Bottles. I will buy most any of them if the price is right. Elgin Oregon Has The Elgin Drug Store . The Owl Drug Store , Parks Brothers Drug Store and W.O. Parks Drug Store. The Parks brothers being the most Rare I believe. I have some fron Island City Three different ones One to be a one of a kind as near as I can figure. I used to have a large Portland Oregon Collection but sold them. Now I am trying to get add them back to my collection.
 Thanks for saying Hi.
 Charlie From Elgin Oregon


----------



## falls (Jul 28, 2012)

Any relation to Tom?


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 28, 2012)

Not as Far as I can tell he does not show up in my family History.
 Charlie


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone Have a Cove Oregon Druggist Bottle ?


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 29, 2012)

Does any one have a Linkville Oregon ?


----------



## woodenwarriors (Jul 29, 2012)

I Just Traded a Montana Territory Bottle For a Wallowa Oregon Drug Bottle. Wallowa is a small town in Wallowa County and the Bottle is hard to find. 
 Another one crossed off my want list.


----------



## Mtrick79 (Jun 14, 2017)

Good morning!
My Son happened to find one of the Parks Brothers bottles on my husband's families Ranch last weekend. Pretty exciting stuff for him he is 13 and really loves hunting and collecting bottles and all kinds of antique artifacts and such what boys.
The Parks Brothers bottles are from the 1800s we aren't exactly sure an exact date but we do know that the original drugstore was behind what is now Corner Market in Elgin. A pretty rare and pretty fun find!!


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 14, 2017)

Awesome find!  I collect New Hampshire pharmacy bottles and started my collection digging them as a kid in New Hampshire.  Great to see young folks in the hobby...I started digging with my parents when I was 6 and I'm still digging today (I'm 37 now).


----------

